# Help Me Identify A Mil-w-46374e



## Des (Mar 9, 2009)

I have a Marathon MIL-W-46374E mechanical in a red box. Looking at the MIL-W-46374 web site I can identify this from the dial as being a type 2.

However the FSN/NSN would identify it as a Stoker & Yale Type 1 (which it isnâ€™t) or a Marathon 46374F type 1.

So I obviously have some other type â€" can you help me identify this?

The back of the case reads:

WATCH WRIST: GENERAL PURP

MIL-W-46374E

6645-00-066-4279

38776

25

348A

54-28256-O1E

6S-DOF-10101

SEP 1990

DISPOSE RAD WASTE

U.S.


----------



## Des (Mar 9, 2009)

I forgot to post a photo

Marathon watch


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

As I understand it, the red box watches were issued in 1990 and were a limited production. The "4279" on the tail end of the NSN# is a specification list for a particular group of watches and not necessarily limited to a single manufacturer. I think one of the features of the "6645-00-066-4279" spec was a hacking movement. I'm not an expert on the General Purpose watch, but there have been a plethora of versions over the decades. The red box version is considered a desirable incarnation. 

Later,

William


----------



## Des (Mar 9, 2009)

William,

Thanks for this - it has added to my limited knowledge.

Regards

Des


----------

